# Baden-Baden: Site Recommendation, please.



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

*first post* (oo-er   )

I'm going over for the World Cup this summer, and a German colleague suggested Baden-Baden as a base. Can anyone recommend a site in (or near) there, please? 

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Willy,

Baden-Baden has a free tax Stellplatz near the " Aumatt-Stadion " in the Aumattstrasse, for 15 mh. 
Max. Parkingtime : 2 days.
Holyday Clean service by WVD Werkstrasse 2 at suburb Sandweier..

Bühl: tax free parking for 20 mh near " Schwarzwaldbad "
Sani- Station on the parking...

for info,

duc


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Willy, We stayed at this campsite several years ago, it was very nice and quite close to Baden-Baden, which is a really lovely town. It is near the Rhein and also has some big lakes on site for water activities.
http://www.freizeitcenter-oberrhein.de/index.htm


----------

